
DHS Ditches Legacy Systems and Goes Puts Biometrics on Cloud - SQL2219
https://www.nextgov.com/it-modernization/2019/10/legacy-systems-held-dhs-biometrics-programs-back-not-anymore/160347/
======
RandomGuyDTB
> The cloud-based HART system, which will house data on hundreds of millions
> of people...

Oh. No. Oh God, no.

> It will also allow the agency to look beyond the three types of biometric
> data it uses today—face, iris and fingerprint—to identify people through a
> variety of other characteristics, like palm prints, scars, tattoos, physical
> markings and even their voices

I'm not entirely sure about their general use of this data; if this is opt-in
employee data, fair enough. Seems like a pretty big invasion of privacy to me
though.

> But as the agency rolls out facial recognition technology across U.S.
> airports and increases the use of biometrics at the border, officials are
> finding themselves constrained by their legacy tech.

Oh. This is _that_ data. We are storing __private __civilian data on-line.

> HART will be housed in Amazon Web Services’ GovCloud

This is somehow worse than I could have imagined.

> The phase-two solicitation also surveillists DNA-matching as a potential
> application of the HART system.

Getting worse.

> While the department doesn’t currently analyze DNA, officials on Wednesday
> announced they would start adding DNA collected from hundreds of thousands
> of detained migrants to the FBI’s criminal database.

Yep, there it is.

The government is changing the way it stores information it should not have,
and putting the information on-line. On Amazon. And is using this data to
surveil the American public and to profile immigrants. These former
incapabilities weren't "holding them back" \- they were keeping the hounds at
bay.

